# This is the most hopeful thing Ive ever seen



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

He was in his late 5o's when he built this, I'll be in my late 40's. This gives me hope that I may one day get to live this life.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Very inspiring! I think it's great that this old gentleman is living out his dream on a quiet little homestead. It's got to be extra difficult being 93 years old but I'm sure the work plus the serenity are what keep him up and around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum. Please forgive typos.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Awe inspiring.


----------



## Hippy640 (May 21, 2015)

*WOW!*

This was the first thread of the VERY first forum I have ever joined and let me just say this is EXACTLY what I am striving for...He is more than an old gentleman living out his dream in the wilderness...he is my new found inspiration and can only hope that after I fullfil all of my family obligations that I can live half as free as he.... thank you for the thread It has reignited a fire that was almost out!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Here is a link to a story about him from Dec. 2013.
Time catches up to all of us eventually.

http://www.latimes.com/local/la-me-c1-jack-english-20131227-dto-htmlstory.html#axzz2ozeDlX5F

I really admire people like him.
Dick Proenneke is another amazing self sufficient individual.

http://aloneinthewilderness.com/


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Dont know how I missed this one when it was first posted.

That is my vision of paradise!


----------

